# Why doesn't the NRA promote this?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/17/21 9:55 P.M. CDST

They proposed the School Shied armed protection at gasps of the anti 2nd bunch

The America's 1st freedom magazine highlighted the good guy with the gun after the Texas church shooting and police chiefs and sheriffs in support of citizens protecting themselves.

NRA certifies the LEA instructors who train and range certify their agencies LEOs.

Why not now promote NRA members who can qualify to apply for posse and reserve officer positions to help local LEAs and increase local forces and better protect many members rights similar to the original mission to protect members and freed blacks 150 years ago?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe because Wayne LaPierre can't make any money from it???

I know of some churches that have trained, armed (CCW) members at every Sunday service.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/17/21 9:55 P.M. CDST
> 
> They proposed the School Shied armed protection at gasps of the anti 2nd bunch
> 
> ...


they completely changed the requirments of becoming an officer after 9/11/2001 , there are basically no reserve officers left.

you must complete an associates degree to be an officer now


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/18/21 11:07 P.M. CDST

GCP,

Reserve officer and posse programs here still only require being at least 21 years old , passing an agility test and NRA LEA shooting qualification and be partnered with a paid department veteran until they go to the state police academy in pusuit of paid law enforcement employment..

One advantage of local and county law enforcement is that local and county often oppose federal authority intervention


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you must complete an associates degree to be an officer now


That may be a requirement in some agencies, but it isn't a law. In Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona you must be 21, no felonies, no domestic violence, and pass a drug test. And then of course you must attend and pass an academy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> That may be a requirement in some agencies, but it isn't a law. In Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona you must be 21, no felonies, no domestic violence, and pass a drug test. *And then of course you must attend and pass an academy.*


this is an associates degree or the close to the equivalent of it equivalent to it 

prior to 2001 you could be a reserve officer and even a regular officer without attending a police academy or having an associate degree in police science.

now it is a minimum of 630 hours of training although most academies run about 720 of instructional time. it takes about 90 days or 18 weeks of full time training , which isn't really something you can do on weekends.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/18/21 11:07 P.M. CDST
> 
> GCP,
> 
> ...


The NRA LE program was one of the first to be gutted in the Wayne LaPewpew Scandal and Covid revenue hit. Last I talked to them, the only guy left is Glen Hoyer, and the program is isn’t doing much of anything right now.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> prior to 2001 you could be a reserve officer and even a regular officer without attending a police academy or having an associate degree in police science.


I went to my first Academy in Texas in 1979 ten weeks, and the second one in Arizona in 1998 fourteen weeks. I have never heard of a Department that didn't require that you attend an academy. In any of the western states, a department has twelve months after hiring you to send you to an academy, and it has been this way since the 70's.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/20/21 11:08 P.M.

I the 1980s when I made application with the county sheriff mounted posse, the requirements were to be 21 years old , non-felon and carry permitted. Accepted applicants although members of the mounted posse had to complete a quarter training program offered in day or night classes through the community college and for the first year in addition to the usual mounted posse crowd control and search and rescue training and PT and range course , posse members did at least 2 shifts a month as 2nd men in patrol units same as reserve deputies.

The reason I questioned why the NRA wasn't promoting member participation in posse/reserve programs was an incident in the 1950s where a county sheriff as the highest ranking local elected official had his deputies , deputized posse and military officers secure all ballot boxes of the county at his courthouse under armed guard .

As I recall reading of it, the sheriff had reason to believe a local crime group had tampered with polling and securing the ballot boxes and used the local and military folks to secure the boxes for federal level review.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/20/21 11:08 P.M.
> 
> I the 1980s when I made application with the county sheriff mounted posse, the requirements were to be 21 years old , non-felon and carry permitted. Accepted applicants although members of the mounted posse had to complete a quarter training program offered in day or night classes through the community college and for the first year in addition to the usual mounted posse crowd control and search and rescue training and PT and range course , posse members did at least 2 shifts a month as 2nd men in patrol units same as reserve deputies.
> 
> ...


We definitely need secure the vote 

A) one party wants nothing to do with secure voting
B) you can't secure 75% mail in ballots , we know this people have been found with thousands of ballots yet it hardly makes the news.
C) your ballot box probably isn't the issue if your sheriff is willing to secure it and it still wouldn't change mail fraud voting.


as I understand it the type of reserve officers like this are not allowed or are minimally allowed for certain thing arrest not being one of those things , horse back search and rescue i have heard of as one of the ways reserve deputies are used still.


----------

